# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica > Garona >  El Garona y sus afluentes

## perdiguera

He repasado los hilos y noto que el río Garona no está incluido en ninguno de ellos.
Tengo unas cuantas fotos del mismo así como de uno de sus afluentes, el río Torán, con una presa pequeña.
Si alguien fuese ten amable de crear el hilo correspondiente yo pondría dichas fotos en su sitio.
Gracias

----------


## Luján

> He repasado los hilos y noto que el río Garona no está incluido en ninguno de ellos.
> Tengo unas cuantas fotos del mismo así como de uno de sus afluentes, el río Torán, con una presa pequeña.
> Si alguien fuese ten amable de crear el hilo correspondiente yo pondría dichas fotos en su sitio.
> Gracias


Si te lee el Administrador, seguramente abra el hilo. Mientras tanto, puedes ir poniendo las imágenes en este mismo hilo, y ya se moverán.

Teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría del recorrido del Garona es por territorio francés, puede deducirse que ésta es la razón de que no esté incluido en el foro.

----------


## perdiguera

El Garona es un río que nace en España y desemboca en el Atlántico en Francia junto a Burdeos.
El nacimiento oficial del mismo es en el Pla de Beret en su vertiente sur donde están los llamados ulls del Garona, en la vertiente norte nace a poca distancia, unos 500 metros, el Noguera Pallaresa.
He puesto nacimiento oficial ya que hay una discusión en donde nace realmente; los hay que opinan que el verdadero Garona debería de ser el río Ruda, que nace en la vertiente norte del parque nacional de Aiguamolls y lago Sant Maurici, este río tiene más longitud y caudal que el Garona y antes de juntarse con el Garona oficial, recibe las aguas del Malo en Baquèira, depués recibe las aguas del Aiguamolls y el Valartíes antes de Artíes y el Nere en Vielha.
Otros, entre ellos la Wikipedia, indican que el Garona nace en el glaciar del Aneto en la Ribagorza oscense y tras un fenómeno kárstico reaparece en los llamados ulls del Joeu, que dan lugar al río Joeu y que en las cercanías del pueblo de Es Bòrdes se junta con el Garona oficial. Este río Joeu tiene menos longitud, incluyendo el tramo kárstico, que cualquiera de los otros dos; en cuanto a caudal, en el momento del encuentro, el oficial lleva más caudal que el Joeu.
Después del Joeu recibe el Torán y se enfila hacia Francia. No he puesto como afluentes las descargas de las distintas centrales hidroeléctricas que existen por todo el valle. Por cierto en el valle no se dice valle de Arán sino sólo el valle y es por no repetir ya que en aranés (occitano, lengua de oc) y vasco Arán significa valle. 
En mi modesta opinión, después de13 años de trabajar en el valle, creo que el verdadero debería de ser el Ruda.
Bueno, después de ésta introducción os pongo unas fotos del río a su paso por Bossòst realizadas el miércoles; tengo más de otros puntos hechas anteriormente pero las he de buscar en los DVD que están guardados, así que ya las pondré.









Las fotos están tomadas por otro motivo, profesional, pero pueden servir para ver el río por primera vez a algunos.

----------


## perdiguera

Como ya he dicho anteriormente el Garona, en su tramo ya no conflictivo, tiene como afluente por la derecha el río Torán que nace en la vertiente noroeste del macizo de Beret.
Con motivo de la realización de obras en la carretera y en el puente sobre el mismo el miércoles hice unas fotos donde se puede observar el río.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera, gracias a todas estas fotos podemos conocer una zona de una belleza impresionante, 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Preciosas imágenes otoñales, veo que no paras  :Big Grin:  y eso que ya mismo vas a ser abuelo  :Big Grin:  me alegro por lo que debes disfrutar con tu trabajo, y por tu aportación al foro  :Smile:  muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## suer

Un gran rio el Garona. Me impresionó hace años, cuando estuve un par de dias en la zona de Burdeos, lo ancho que era ya próximo al mar, claro, que se le unía también el Gironde.

----------


## perdiguera

> Un gran rio el Garona. Me impresionó hace años, cuando estuve un par de dias en la zona de Burdeos, lo ancho que era ya próximo al mar, claro, que se le unía también el Gironde.


Te daré un dato del Garona que cuando lo leí me dejó asombrado, resulta que alguien ha contado los afluentes del Garona y resulta que tiene:
¡¡¡¡1.043.368!!!!

El Gironde es el estuario donde el Garona se encuentra con el Atlántico, una vez que se ha unido con el Dordoña, y tiene unos 100 Km de longitud, creo que es el mayor estuario del mundo.

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy he estado otra vez en Vielha, pronto sabréis porqué.
Aprovechando la visita he realizado unas fotos del Garona y del Torán


Es el puente sobre el Garona del camino de acceso a Caneján desde Pont de Rei y el motivo de mi viaje.

La llegada al Garona del Torán 50 m. aguas abajo del puente anterior.
Lástima del enfoque que me lo puse en automático y me gastó la broma de enfocar las hojas de primer plano.

En la zona en calma es donde desemboca el Torán

El Garona aguas abajo del puente del Hospital de Vielha

Aguas arriba desde el mismo puente de la misma ciudad.

Los dos puentes más nuevos de Vielha sobre el Garona han sido dirigidos por mí.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos y un paisaje preciosos, perdiguera; gracias, puedes continuar trayendo mas fotos de este rio :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bonitas fotos y lugares.

La verdad es que parece que al puente le han comido un cacho de calzada, en la parte derecha de la imagen.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

> La verdad es que parece que al puente le han comido un cacho de calzada, en la parte derecha de la imagen.


Pues sí, ese es el motivo de mi viaje de urgencia al Valle. No sólo perdió calzada sino que el muro de cierre del estribo, que era de piedra con argamasa, se cayó lo que motivó la caída de parte de la calzada.
Caneján se quedó sin acceso rodado y así estará, al menos, hasta el viernes al mediodía.

----------


## perdiguera

Tengo unas cuantas fotos más del Garona cerca de Bossost
Ahí van

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas todas las imágenes perdiguera, unos paisajes preciosos  :Smile: , muchas gracias por compartirlas  :Wink: 

Ahí ahora tiene que hacer ya un frío del carajo no???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

El miércoles te lo diré.
Haré, si puedo, aparte de Vielha, la Bonaigua y Port Ainé.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Haré, si puedo, aparte de Vielha, la Bonaigua y Port Ainé.


Bonita ruta tiene que ser esa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: 

Queremos fotos!!!  :Big Grin: , siempre que el tiempo y la nieve lo permita claro, jejeje  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Menudos entornos nos estas mostrando.
Son lugares preciosos.
Gracias

----------


## FEDE

> Te daré un dato del Garona que cuando lo leí me dejó asombrado, resulta que alguien ha contado los afluentes del Garona y resulta que tiene:
> *¡¡¡¡1.043.368!!!!*


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Madre mia y pregunto yo ¿todos esos afluentes tienen nombre?

Por cierto preciosas fotos, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Madre mia y pregunto yo ¿todos esos afluentes tienen nombre?
> 
> Por cierto preciosas fotos, muchas gracias 
> 
> Un abrazo


No lo sé no me he puesto a contarlos.
El dato lo saqué de un librito editado conjuntamente por la Generalitat de Cataunya y dos Departamentos franceses.

----------


## perdiguera

Al final ni Vielha ni Bonaigua, sólo Portainé y no había buena visibilidad, las fotos otro día, que tengo que volver.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas fotos del río a su paso por Vielha.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí el río Nere se junta con el Garona.












Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Excelentes fotos Sergi y una maravilla de lugar, seguro que por la zona no sufren las temperaturas que hemos sufrido hoy por aquí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Fede :Smile: 

Estos dos días estuvimos a 19º C, todo un lujo para estar en agosto.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Gracias Fede
> 
> Estos dos días estuvimos a 19º C, todo un lujo para estar en agosto.
> 
> Un abrazo


Si que es un lujo poder disfrutar de esas temperaturas maximas en agosto y más cuando uno vive en Sevilla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

El valle de Arán es un lugar precioso, en cualquier época del año.
Gracias por las fotos sergi, te has pegado un gran viaje que habrás seguro disfrutado.
Vale para los siguientes hilos que también has puesto

----------


## perdiguera

En la entrega que me ha hecho mi amigo Paco también hay una imagen del Garona a su paso por Saint Bèat a unos 10 Km de la frontera de España en el Valle de Arán.

Aquí la tenéis



Saint Bèat es una maravillosa población del Departamento del Alto Garona, a la que voy con frecuencia por motivos laborales y mi amigo Paco me ha sacado los colores por no tener fotos de ella.

----------


## Luján

Parece que iba crecido el día de la foto.

----------


## perdiguera

En esa época es absolutamente normal ya que recoge todo el deshielo y ya no quedan casi centrales hidroeléctricas aguas abajo del pueblo.
Aunque no lo parezca el Garona, hasta ahí, está muy regulado.
En cabeceras, lagos, se han construido pequeñas presas para aumentar la capacidad, luego dentro del valle y en los propios cursos de agua hay tres embalses, Torán, Aiguamoix y Pont de Rei, este francés. Y está lleno de centrales, tuberías forzadas y parques eléctricos por doquier; como ya tienen muchos años están perfectamente ocultos por la vegetación y prácticamente no se ven.
Con motivo de la construcción de un puente nuevo en Vielha tuve que realizar un estudio del régimen d ecaudales del Garona y llegué a la conclusión que el régimen normal es el que Endesa quiere que haya. Sólo en caso de fuertes precipitaciones puede darse una crecida que en todo caso puede ser regulada casi en su totalidad.
Para que os hagáis una idea, Bossost está construido en zona inundable con la avenida de 100 años de periodo de retorno.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No viviría en esas casas que se ven al lado del río ni harto de vino, y más en un río como ese que baja de la montaña y te puede dar un buen susto.

La imagen preciosa. Ya me gustaría a mí, y a todos, que nuestros ríos estuviesen así de vivos todo el año.

----------


## REEGE

Si es verdad F. Lázaro da un poco de miedo, pero que gozada estar tanta agua a mano...jejeje
Esa población es una bendición para un turista.
PRECIOSA.

----------

